# 722K remote sometimes works



## wesflash (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been a Dish Network customer for less than a month. We started with a 622 receiver and had no problems. We then upgraded from a 50" Toshiba standard def TV to a Phillips 60" 1080 wide screen TV, no problems then. We then had the receiver replaced with a 722K model to enable HD reception. At first, things seemed fine with the 722K. After the technician replaced the receiver and left, things were difficult. The remote/ receiver combo wasn't working well, responding slowly and internmittantly registering the input from the remote. Also, it only worked well when we got within 8-6 feet away from the TV, where the receiver was on the stand, below the TV. Our couch is about 12-15 feet away, so we had issues with the remote and the separate universal remote we programmed too. The receiver reacted similarly no matter the remote. That is a key piece of information.
A technician was just here today and quickly realized that it is a newly discovered problem with the receiver. It turns out that several makes of TVs are causing some sort of interference with the IR portion of the receiver when it is placed close to the TV. The technician changed to the receiver to use the UHF signal from the black remote that came with the receiver, and the problem was solved. 

Please change the receiver setup to use UHF if Infrared remote operation is not responding adequately to determine if there is interference messing with IR reception on your 722K receiver.
The TV makes that the technician relayed to us are some Sony and Visio models, but you can add Phillips too. I don't know if the exact models are being logged, but I think they should be until the problem is corrected.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a comment and a question for you. If you had a 622 you already had HD and did not need to upgrade to the 722K to get HD. If the 722k receiver was put in the same place as the 622 was, why did the 622 not have the IR remote problem when used with the same TV? I know the 722k has the new learning remote and a lot could have changed with the new remote facility. The tech told you it was a problem with the receiver? Did he have any idea when that problem (using IR) would be fixed?


----------



## wesflash (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe I got the old model wrong.....I was told it wasn't HD capable so we switched to the new one, which is a 722K. The detail to key in on is that using the remote in IR mode was not working adequately, even the separate universal remote.


----------



## wesflash (Mar 27, 2009)

forgot to answer when it will be fixed.....the technician had no idea. 
My guess is that it will not be fixed until a new model DVR/ receiver comes out. What my electronics tech background tells me is that the box is not properly grounded and protected against interference, possibly not a metal enclosure all around but plastic. Of course, the TV could also have the same EMI/ RFI grounding problem too. 

I initially reported this to get the word out on a problem others may run into.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

Tell me your new Phillips has that dang ambient lighting.

then I'll say, turn off the ambience, your remote will now work okay.

fred


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If your new TV is a LCD TV, the backlight may be interfering with the IR from your remote.

Does it get better after the TV has been on for 30 min to 1 hour?


----------



## wesflash (Mar 27, 2009)

The TV does not have the ambient lighting. 
Unfortunately, the DishTV remotes were replaced already with different remotes so I can't do better investigation. 
If you want me to be the guy to figure it all out, I am not the guy. 
I only have a piece to a puzzle. Let's let others who have seen a similar response using a remote chime in and provide helpful information.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Folks, this is a very common problem, and has been for years. It is NOT electrical, meaning it has nothing to do with power or grounding. The problem is caused by plasma panels and LCD backlights emitting lots of IR and overwhelming the IR sensor on the receiver.

Your remote is really just an LED flashlight (in the IR band that you can't see) that blinks light signals to your receiver. The IR sensor has to be able to tell the difference between "signal on" and "signal off" so that it can understand the flashes. When the sensor is bathed in IR light from a TV or other source, it can't understand the remote control's flashes.

The solution is to shield the receiver from the IR coming off the TV, either by blocking it or moving the receiver away from the TV.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

But he said his 622 IR remote worked fine with the same TV. When he got the 722k the new IR remote had problems so he switched to using the UHF remote. So, my question was why did the 622 remote work and not the 722k remote?


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

I have this very same problem after replacing my 622 with a 722k. Its a Visio TV if that matters. I've taped a couple layers of paper towel using clear scotch tape and its pretty good now. One layer brought the time to work in about half, now its pretty much from the get go. Would definetly prefer a better solution. Never had a problem with the 622, but suspecting the location of the IR receiver in conjunction with the receiver sitting on a glass shelf in front of the TV plays a factor in the 722k being a problem where the 622 isn't. I have another Visio with a 722 connected (not 722k) and never had a problem with it.


----------

